# Einarbeitung in SIMOTION SCOUT und SINAMICS S120



## hackaria (16 Februar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich möchte/muss mich in den Umgang mit SIMOTION SCOUT und die Parametrierung von Sinamics S120 Achsen einarbeiten. Da auf dem SIMOTION D - Controller auch die Logik programmiert wurde, steht auch ST und die Chartprogrammierung auf dem Plan. Das Ganze benötige ich zu Instandhaltungszwecken. Tiefgreifende Änderungen sind erst mal nicht vorgesehen. Mit S7 bin ich verstraut.
Leider weiss ich nicht, womit ich anfangen soll. Hat jemand einen Tipp? Zuerst Antriebstechnik, dann ST? Oder umgekehrt? Ich habe die komplette Siemens-Doku über Motion, allerdings fehlt da ein Überblick über das Große Ganze. Vielleicht kennt sich von Euch jemand mit dem SCOUT aus und kann mir sagen, was/welche Themen für die Instandhaltung wichtig sind.

Gruss

hackaria


----------



## Rene_sps (17 Februar 2010)

Mh! Das ist natürlich eine schwere Frage, da das ganze Thema natürlich ziemlich komplex ist. 
Hast du mal versucht zu verstehen wie dein Tasksystem arbeitet? Welche Programme sind welchen Task zugeordnet und wann werden die einzelnen Tasks verwendet. Könnte mir vorstellen das, dass bei einer Fehlersuche helfen würde.


----------



## hackaria (17 Februar 2010)

Hallo und Danke für die Antwort! Ja, mit den Programmaufrufen habe ich mich schon mal beschäftigt. Die Hausptsruktur ist in MCC-Charts programmiert, von wo aus die einzelnen ST-Funktionen aufgerufen werden. Diese rufen evtl. weitere Unterfunktionen auf. Diese zu verstehen wird dann schon schwerer, vor allem im Zusammenhang mit den Achsen...
Wie sieht es bei den Achsen mit der "Instandhaltung" aus? Habe mal gehört, beim Motoraustausch müsste man eine wieder eine Art "Teilinbetriebnahme" machen, um den neuen Motor überhaupt ans Laufen zu bekommen. Ähnliches bei Drehgebertausch. Gibt es dazu evtl. auch Kurzanleitungen? Hier ist wohl auch ein Lehrgang erforderlich...
Gruss
hackaria


----------



## Sinix (17 Februar 2010)

hackaria schrieb:


> Habe mal gehört, beim Motoraustausch müsste man eine wieder eine Art "Teilinbetriebnahme" machen, um den neuen Motor überhaupt ans Laufen zu bekommen. Ähnliches bei Drehgebertausch.
> Gruss
> hackaria



Das sollte bei Sinamics mit Drivecliq-Bus aber nur dann der Fall sein, wenn sich Motor- oder Gebertyp ändern. 

Du musst als Instandhalter wahrscheinlich keine Motoren / Umrichter neu parametrieren bzw. in der Expertenliste rumhantieren. Ich würde dir raten insbesondere die Diagnosefunktionen im Scout anzuschauen. Wie ist ein Fehler aufgeschlüsselt siehe Listenhandbuch, wie kann ich Steuer/Zustandswort/DIs/DOs/Freigaben online einsehen. Wo lasse ich die Finger weg (z.B. Reset an CU)

MfG


----------



## offliner (17 Februar 2010)

Das stimmt so nicht. Grundsätzlich können alle Komponenten getauscht werden, ohne dass man mit nem Rechner dran muss. Hierbei ist nur wichtig, dass die Komponentenvergleichsstufe entsprechend eingestellt ist. Hier wird im schärfsten Fall bis auf die Seriennummer geprüft !


----------



## hackaria (18 Februar 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten! Ich sehe schon, da werde ich mich wohl noch sehr intensiv mit auseinandersetzen müssen. Bisher bin ich von der Hilfe in Scout echt positiv überrascht - zumindest, was die ersten Schritte angeht. Dabei bin ich auch über die vielen Diagnosetools gestolpert. Ich denke da wird der Schwerpunkt liegen müssen.

Gruss
hackaria


----------

